# Muzzy Elk General



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone headed out next week to chase the elk around, or as in my case, try and find one to chase?

Hoping for a bit of snow before Wednesdays opener. My phone app says it will snow in the area Tuesday but I'm not counting on it. I haven't been elk hunting in years so I thought I'd try it this year.

I'll be hitting an any bull area up north to basically spot and stalk for them. We'll see how it goes. Could use the extra meat on top of the deer we got this year.

Good luck to all.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

keep us posted on your hunt and good luck. I have been wanting to try the muzzy open bull hunt, maybe next year.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

I still have a ML cow tag, so a few more days in the field...
So good luck and be safe out there...


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Me and the wife still have our cow tags. Will be headed out Thursday. Good luck to everyone headed out.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've got a spike tag, I've been hitting the hills like mad the last month but cant seem to find the elk in the Logan Canyon area. Last night I saw 6 moose 5 deer but no elk. Seems to be a weird year for them. If someone wants to pm me with some advise on where they may be I'd be happy to have it.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

The forecast shows snow in Northern Utah both tomorrow and Friday. Seems to me that snow makes all the difference in one of these general areas. We'll see, the muzzy elk comes on the heals of a busy general rifle deer hunt so the animals could be pushed. That said, my experience with snow is that it can push the animals out of their comfort zone.

We'll see, Im headed up Wednesday morning to hunt the opener, probably up again Thursday and then again on Saturday...

Either way, hunting beats work! Good luck to everyone


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone know if there is now a limited number of muzzy elk tags. Last time I hunted this hunt I didn't think there was a limited number but I cannot find that there are any to buy online. I have a bunch of time off work and would like to spend some time hunting Elk.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

I dont see them either was looking for my boy


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah they typically sell out late in the year. Don't know how many are allocated for each hunt. I know or think with an any bull area, you can hunt any general any bull area, and the same with the spike only. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

